# rescued feral acting strangely



## quixotics (Mar 8, 2010)

My girlfriend found a feral (looks like a giant runt) outside her workplace one night. It's a nasty climate where we live so she took him in and he's been living with us for the past couple weeks. He's a good looking bird, no defects of any kind. He's limber, supple, whatever. Does normal bird stuff. But his behavior has drastically changed. During the beginning of his stay he was extremely friendly and docile, quiet. He would have no problems being petted or eating out of our hands. But now he absolutely refuses to be touched.

As an example:

He likes to lie down/stand under my computer chair when I'm at the computer. He then makes strange grunting sounds on a pretty frequent basis. If I reach to touch him, he will either (a.) do the little coo/dance-in-a-circle or (b.) move just out of reach. If I retreat from trying to touch him, he'll move back. He doesn't shake, doesn't seem frightened. I've no experience with pigeons, so this strikes me as odd.

Other than that, perfectly normal. He eats well, drinks. He doesn't seem to want to go outside when we offer him opportunities.

What do these coos/noises make? The grunting and the little circular dance? Are we doing something wrong? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello,

Well, to me it sounds as if he is feeling a lot better than when you found him and is asserting himself! 

The grunting usually means alarm or warning, the coo-circle-dance is triumphant!

Feefo


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

Yes I agree it does sound as if he's fine. If anything I think he's taking over the 'roost' and is now in charge of that area !!

Does he behave the same way towards your girlfriend?

Janet


----------



## quixotics (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes, exact same way toward my girlfriend. He's such a cool bird.


----------

